# Solved: Problems With VLC Media Player



## Brvsfn01 (Sep 8, 2010)

Last week when I was listening to my MP3's on my computer I got an update notification from VLC that a new version had been released and did I want to upgrade, I clicked on yes. Since I upgraded the VLC I have had nothing but problems playing my music. My songs will start and then suddenly stop 5 seconds into the song or the songs will start skipping like a defective record and this is really annoying me.

I have never been able to get the Windows Media Player 10 to play my MP3's properly. From day one it did exactly the same thing my VLC Player is doing right now despite everything I tried and several posts about it to this site.

Is there a way to uninstall or roll back the VLC Player that I installed to the earlier version that actually worked? This new version is 2.0.1 Twoflower and the previous version is 1.x. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

have you given any thought to Winamp?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Uninstall the current version and download an older version of VLC from here: http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/vlc/


----------



## Brvsfn01 (Sep 8, 2010)

valis said:


> have you given any thought to Winamp?


Valis,

Thanks for your suggestion. I just downloaded the Winamp player and it seems to be working OK. I do like the interface better than VLC. The VLC interface if so spartan. The Winamp interface is more user friendly.

I remember trying Winamp a while ago and I went to the VLC player because I could not get Winamp to play my DVD's and I still can't get Winamp to play my DVD's. Am I doing something wrong or missing a setting or do I have to upgrade to the Winamp Pro version in order to play my DVD's? I looked at the Winamp web site before I downloaded their player and it did say that Winamp free will play DVD's or is this a misprint on their part? Thanks.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I've been using winamp for WELL over a decade now, and it's all I use for my music.....I use the multipass skin, check it out...highly customizable, and IMO, pretty slick. 

I just make sure that have WMP handle everything except my .mp3 files.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

have you updated your VLC player? I use that for my DVD's as well, but have never had any issues with it whatsoever.


----------



## Brvsfn01 (Sep 8, 2010)

valis said:


> I've been using winamp for WELL over a decade now, and it's all I use for my music.....I use the multipass skin, check it out...highly customizable, and IMO, pretty slick.
> 
> I just make sure that have WMP handle everything except my .mp3 files.


Valis, thanks for your suggestions. I downloaded and installed Winamp two days ago and all seem to be going well. I think I tried Winamp a while back but did not like that it will not play my DVD's but such is life, we don't always get everything we want. I have to say that I do like Winamp, the look and feel of it.

I was also able to roll back to the previous version of VLC which I am using for my DVD's and so far the two players seem to be getting along nicely.

Since all seems well I am going to mark this thread Solved. Thanks again to everyone who helped me sort this out.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

No worries. Glad its sorted.


----------

